# Bought another Roku 3.



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

After reading all the nice things people say about the new Roku 3, I decided to buy one more. Just on the chance that it might work correctly and play nice with my system. I hooked it up two days ago. Worked fine, but I sat there wondering what to do with it. I tried the apps that my 3 Fire TV apps have (the apps that I use) and didn't see any difference in PQ or sound. OK, I thought, might keep this one. Then I went upstairs, turned on one of my Fire TV boxes and it came right up. But when I tried to watch something it would not connect. Hmm. Went to the master bedroom and fired up that room's Fire box. Same thing. Bigger hmm. Went back downstairs and turned on that room's Fire box. Same thing. Disconnected the Roku and all 3 Fire boxes worked properly. The Roku, the last one I'll ever buy, is now sitting outside waiting for the UPS truck to pick it up. 

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Apparently, a conflict of channels on your router, not likely a problem with the Roku 3.

Currently, I have two Roku 3s, a Roku 2, an Amazon Echo and a laptop on my WiFi with no problems. Friends and family hook up from time-to-time with no conflicts.

My comment is mostly moot (not mute) by now, of course, since your unit is already on the porch.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a Roku 3 a Roku XD and an Amazon Fire Stick. No conflicts at all.

However, last year I bought a set of wireless speakers that operate at 5.8ghz. I couldn't get them to work. Even turned off that freq range on my router. Then I found out the remote with the Roku 3 operates at that freq and was interferring with the speakers.

Rich -- any chance that the remote associated with the Roku 3 is causing your problems?


----------



## TJNash (Jun 5, 2012)

trh said:


> I have a Roku 3 a Roku XD and an Amazon Fire Stick. No conflicts at all.
> 
> However, last year I bought a set of wireless speakers that operate at 5.8ghz. I couldn't get them to work. Even turned off that freq range on my router. Then I found out the remote with the Roku 3 operates at that freq and was interferring with the speakers.
> 
> Rich -- any chance that the remote associated with the Roku 3 is causing your problems?


Some people do have problems with the Roku remote interfering with the 5g spectrum. Seems to be a router issue --- personally I have never experienced it.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a Roku 3 with Netflix and Amazon Prime, streaming at 5800 mbps. For some reason the Netflix picture looks grainy compared to Amazon Prime, don't get me wrong I think that Netflix is a better content service compare to Amazon. Anyone else has seen this?


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

You might have better luck at the Roku forum: http://forums.roku.com/search.php


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Many, perhaps most, Wifi problems simply result from the signal being too weak. Adding an additional access point or two can work wonders, especially if you trying to service two floors. Air ducts can wreak havoc with Wifi. Of course connecting with ethernet cable is ideal. Also there are Wifi extenders, but my experience is that they are iffy.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Apparently, a conflict of channels on your router, not likely a problem with the Roku 3.
> 
> Currently, I have two Roku 3s, a Roku 2, an Amazon Echo and a laptop on my WiFi with no problems. Friends and family hook up from time-to-time with no conflicts.
> 
> My comment is mostly moot (not mute) by now, of course, since your unit is already on the porch.


You were one of the people that led me to buy yet another Roku, you and Sigma. Yup, I figured it was a problem with the router, but I wasn't gonna go looking for the problem. If it had only adversely affected one of my three Fire TV boxes I would have tried to fix it, but I could not think of an easy fix for it taking down all three of my Fire TV boxes.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> I have a Roku 3 a Roku XD and an Amazon Fire Stick. No conflicts at all.
> 
> However, last year I bought a set of wireless speakers that operate at 5.8ghz. I couldn't get them to work. Even turned off that freq range on my router. Then I found out the remote with the Roku 3 operates at that freq and was interferring with the speakers.
> 
> _*Rich -- any chance that the remote associated with the Roku 3 is causing your problems?*_


I really don't know. If it was affecting only one of the Fire TV boxes I would have tried to fix it. In all honesty, I was just curious about the Roku 3 and wanted to try it. When I saw that it had affected (or infected?) all 3 of my Fire TV boxes I just gave up and sent it back. I spent a lot of time last week fixing a computer that didn't want to be fixed and I didn't feel like bothering with another nightmare.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TJNash said:


> Some people do have problems with the Roku remote interfering with the 5g spectrum. Seems to be a router issue --- personally I have never experienced it.


I don't think I have anything running on 5Gs. Maybe the Fire TV boxes? I know my router supports 5G.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Soccernut said:


> I have a Roku 3 with Netflix and Amazon Prime, streaming at 5800 mbps. For some reason the Netflix picture looks grainy compared to Amazon Prime, don't get me wrong I think that Netflix is a better content service compare to Amazon. Anyone else has seen this?


I didn't see any difference between NF and AP on the Roku. I don't see any difference between them when using my Fire TV boxes either.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> You might have better luck at the Roku forum: http://forums.roku.com/search.php


Thanx for the link, but I'm done with the Rokus.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Wilf said:


> Many, perhaps most, Wifi problems simply result from the signal being too weak. Adding an additional access point or two can work wonders, especially if you trying to service two floors. Air ducts can wreak havoc with Wifi. Of course connecting with ethernet cable is ideal. Also there are Wifi extenders, but my experience is that they are iffy.


The only things I use wirelessly are my phones, laptops and iPads. Everything else in the house is hardwired.

Rich


----------

